# embossing soap



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

Is there a way to use mica and a regular rubber stamp to add detail to a plain bar of soap? I have a soap stamp, but I have waited way to long to use a soap stamp. 

Linda


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Linda,
I use soap stamps months after making it, have you tried it... A regular stamp usually isn't cut deep enough or is too detailed to leave a good impression.. try both on one bar that way if you ruin it you have one for yourself..
Barb


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

Barbara,
I did try my stamp but didn't get much clarity, yes a little mica but not the whole figure on the soap, ended up cracking the edge of the soap slightly. Yes, one of my daughters was standing by watching with curiousity, egging me on. Right place, right time, she got a nice bar of Love Spell for her bathroom. Whatever I put on the bar will only be so deep. I am even considering painting a design in mica.

Maybe I am thinking this all wrong. Pretty paper? Something mystical?

Thanks for your help.
Linda


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

You could also try paper appliques.. or a small cookie cutter.... 
Barb


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

Both great thoughts....I'm off to hunt through different things. Thanks!

Linda


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Where do you get your soap stamps? I'd like to get one made with our name on it.


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

There are tons of places that carry the milky way stamps, Brambleberry had them for 9.19. There are some places that make custom stamps but out of my price range right now. Just google soap stamps and you can find people that make custom stamps. I was looking on ebay at stamps and was impressed by the number available.

Linda


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

Would leather punches, simple, not too much detail be okay for soap embossing? There were some for 4 and 6 dollars that looked simple and pretty....hearts flowers and stars. Also there were pretty "country" motiffs and motorcycle type designs -- maybe too much detail. The punches are metal, but there was another company a friend mentioned that does custom metal stamps that she uses for soap.

Linda


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

they should I used to do leather work and they would be good I think tho time consuming as are very small details.


----------

